# Barnsters many varied projects



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys 

I thought after being here for a very long time I thought it was time to have my own project log

I really plan to use this to show you guys some of the other things I am painting outside of my sons and tau that are in army painting contest. I don't plan on this being an army project thread but you never know how it will develop

Anyway enough introduction most of you know me by now anyway. So first unit and a character that have been finished here

Blood raven scouts










and a plastic chaplain that I built using some spare parts from my bits box. After taking the photo I noticed the rather nasty mould line on the pistol, not that apparant in real life











Until next update!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Thought I would show my latest WIP an O'Shovah conversion










based on a Shas'o Rymrs suit from FW with the addition of an O'shovah sword still needs some minor greenstuffing but is pretty much there

The arms and head are not glued so i can still paint it, will be traditional tau colours rather than the voir'la red often given to O'Shovah


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm sorry I know f all about Tau but it looks cool, I love the Chaplain and can't see the scouts that well but I like the bases (I've been paying extra attention to bases recently).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> After taking the photo I noticed the rather nasty mould line on the pistol, not that apparant in real life.


I hate when that happens.

That chaplain looks great, nice pose. He could do with some highlighting though.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice to see you have started a plog!! The conversion is looking good btw.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys

@hellados The bases are really easy, they are just builders sand mixed with a little fine grit mixed in an icecream tub and glued on, I've never had the patients to go overboard on bases, the grass is a mix of the newer and older GW static grass, all edged with foundation brown (can't remember the name off the top of my head)

@ Khornes fist I hate painting black as a main colour as I am rubbish at highlighting it (Yellow, white and black are the only colours I dread!) I tried painting the chaplain in a dark grey and then applied a black wash but I will give it a tiny highlight over edge bits see how it goes

@troybuckle thanks for the support

no idea what I'll finish next I should really learn to focus on one thing at a time, I'd get more armies finished that way,


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

this guy does some amazing black painting but i agree yellow white black in that order, for me, hell!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Right a couple of new models and again something different, some skaven

Engineer IoB










Looking at the skull I think it needs a brown wash, lovely model, very easy to paint, good value rat 


A Vermin lord











Some tactical advice here, I bought this model when I heard he was comming back into the skaven army, (ebay £5, caked in old paink and gunked with glue + paintstripper = good as new, can't do that with ""fine"cast"..) Then the book came out, rule of thumb don't take one seriously they are not worth the points, the only reason is as an anti monster/ogre model but as I largely play skyre style theres plenty of shooting and spells to do that anyway, abominations are better as monsters and grey seers are better value for magic. The model isn't as bad as some think and he now looks good in the cabinet next to regular models but I don't think I'll ever field him in a game, shame really

Right I have to go finish a tau broad side....


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

the Vermin lord is looking good!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

For those who don't follow the monthly painting challenge I thought i would post my broadside here as well


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

After a really busy week at work and running to London conferences I haven't managed to complete any new stuff, so I started thinking, and came up with the idea of Barnsters Blasts from the Past (BBP) As a way to keep this thread as alive and active, and varied as possible I'll post up things which I finished before setting up this plog, and maybe give my thoughts on the models and thoughts rule wise

The 1st BBP is a unit of Tzeentch warriors










I remember when these first were released I was a bit iffy on them as they look very samey, but it actually suits them. Really easy to paint, PIG to rank up. The main dissapointment with the set is the lack of weapon choice, its either HW + shield or AHW, no halberds or GW, shame really

Right rules wise, their chaos warriors, thats pretty much all you need to say, with Shield and MoT these guys are tough to shift, provided they don't get flanked they will munch their way through most things pretty easily, and bear in mind these are one of the basic units. If your a MoK or MoN fan halberds would be a better choice though. I don't really see the point of MoS on these other than as a theme. Bigger units are better but get VERY pricey


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Right guys I had a day off this week so knocked out these guys, despite owning them for about 7 years they have never been painted, 1 was started as a test about 4 years ago!










No longer a must have unit in the skaven army but quite nice models. More than most units in the skaven army these guys really are hit or miss some times they'll be devestating (highlights for me include killing several chosen and a wood elf noble) but they have a tendency to panic easily and do a Ross Kemp (for those who don't watch the impression show on BBC "I saw it was about to kick off so I got out of there FAST!", Of course the real Ross kemp got far more guts than me)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Barnster, your Tzeentch warriors look quit awesome mate! I would love to see some closer pics...same goes for the skaven as it kinda hard to see them so far away.

Nonethless, some + Rep for some cool looking warriros!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks DoE I'll post up some close up pics tomorrow if the sun turns up, I've changed to use my phone as a camera as its got greater resolution than my normal camera but makes it slightly tricky to take good pics of entire units


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Some closer pics of a CW also proving I painted the back!



















oh and a globadier close up











Although I'm going to be busy painting the final of the army painting units this month, some FWs, I thought I would post up pics of something I will be working on in the future










A chaos (Seige) Giant. I think this model has gotten a really bad reputation, and although I would have prefered it if he had been given a giant sword and shield rather than the amputated arms, one added sword and the problem is halved. Makes it look like a chaos model rather than an O & G model. The giant discended gut is gone, which screams decay to me, as you have probably guessed I loathe nurgly things


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought I would show you guys my long term project for the coming months and I'll try and keep this updated with any progress as and when

Can anyone guess what this is going to be??


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

a chaos wahound titan?


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Love the globadiers ...

... of course you have just reminded me of just one more of the many armies of mine that need painted ... almost forgot about these guys :grin:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

@Fallen think bigger.... :so_happy:

I do have a painted warhound from this years army painting though, I might post pics of it here for completeness, In so far its my favourite model (sorry i can't call a titan a mini) I've ever finished, this may change that..

@ThumperHS I'm awful with buying stuff then never painting it, I have a list as long as my arm of to dos, but that won't stop me from buying some new plastic/ metal/ resin, usually the day its released, I've stopped myself with the new necrons though after finding the new codex dull, but new vcs are coming, so not even going to try and fight the need to get some vargeists

oh but finecast has stopped alot of it I hate that stuff with a passion


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Umm ... yeah ... sounds kind of like me, I have cabinets full of the stuff.

I haven't bought much recently, but hear alot of the "Hatred" of the finecast.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Next abstract clue to my big project










Surely people must know now....


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

OHHH SNAP! A Chaos REAVER titan!

Tell me what weapons you went with, I am proticularly in love with the chaos reaver power fist...so cool!

Anyways, I wish you the best! This will be no easy feat.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Spot on DoE! :chuffed:

I think the power fist looks amazing, but the rules are awful. Plus I think titans should be blasting the **** out of everything on the board rather than punching them. 

I went wih the turbo laser dstroyer and gatling blaster, with the missile launcher. Its probably not the best combo but the gatling arm looks fantastic and the missile launcher is just iconic from when i played epic on the PC soo many years ago. I will probably make the weapons either magnetised or bolted though so i may pick up the power fist in the future

It will take ages to build and paint but I'm not going to rush it so I'll probably still paint regular minis then do a bit of the titan. I've already encountered 2 delays, as FW forgot to send instructions, but they were fantastic and sent me a new set when i phoned them, never responded to email though. Second delay was trying to find a base big enough, it needs the base to stand on the aquilla, the hunt continues, so Im looking at bits i can start. 

For those who don't know why it will take so long heres the peices










Theres a chosen marine in there for scale


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Long time no update for this, work has been really stressful and not been the most productive of few weeks as regards to painting but got a few bits done so time for an update. 

Inquisitor Coteaz










Corpse Cart










Everyones Favourite psychopathic vampire Konrad


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice. how the titan going ?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Luna, the titan is progressing albeit very slowly, the servitor panels are virtually done and the head has it first coat of blue, nothing really ready to show yet 

The last weekend has seen construction projects for my VCs and finally after a huge wait my stormravens for my GKs rather than any brush work


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

This week I'm going to be really chivirous, with some knights










Blood knights, what a beautiful perversion of chivalry

I know alot of people hate these but I love them, they are solid weighty pieces of metal (rather than failcast) and have a real presence about them, to really show this, size comparrison time, with a black knight


----------

